# Bears, Bass and Redfish – So long 2011…



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

That was clearly Bigfoot in the vid!

Great post, congrats on getting the garbage thief on camera. 

Always enjoy your posts

-T


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

That is one of those times when one last spot pays off. Nice fish


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hard earned fish for sure. I'm glad we ended '11 with a couple good bites.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

pays to be persistent!!!! or stubborn which is usually my case ;D my excuse to the other guys on board is that i dont know when ill get out again so pole til u cant pole no moe!! 
plus my experience is the best seat in the house is from the platform...and i always pole with a rod tucked in the waistline 
tight ones!!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Clearly a Swamp Ape in vid.


----------

